# BX23S Skid Steer Quick Tach Adapter



## TazzDvl (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi all. I'm looking into getting a skid steer style quick attach for my 23. (LA340 loader) Was wondering which of the many options would be best. See prices range from a few hundred dollars to 1100 dollars. Any wisdom/insight would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you get this style, then you will have the option of many different attachments for your tractor. You may have to modify your original bucket to make it a compatible quick change unit as well.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

That basic style quick change strikes me as over built and overly heavy for an L or even an M, much less a BX. (It strikes me as too heavy for the loader on Dad's yanmar YT359r, and it has maybe 3 times tha capacity of your BX's loader.)
Isnt there a lighter standard to go to besides the Bobcat quicktach?

Maybe the small Deere style?

My $0.02: Your tractor is so small, get the lightest option you can.

Something to think about: The weight of the adapter on the tractor, the weight of the adapter on the bucket, plus the fact its further out now; i wouldn't be surprised if you lost 1/3 of your lift capacity on a small machine like that.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The one I posted is pretty much standard from what I gather. The same dealer has the same setup in a much smaller, less bulky size, but the same bobcat configuration that allows a the ability to buy implements that are not brand specific. If you go with a John Deere Style, then I'm sure you'd be stuck buying John Deere implements. 
One option is to go with the Kubota quick attach and stick with the properly matched Kubota implements.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

pogobill said:


> The one I posted is pretty much standard from what I gather. The same dealer has the same setup in a much smaller, less bulky size, but the same bobcat configuration that allows a the ability to buy implements that are not brand specific. If you go with a John Deere Style, then I'm sure you'd be stuck buying John Deere implements.
> One option is to go with the Kubota quick attach and stick with the properly matched Kubota implements.


Generic Deere attachments do exist, granted no where near as many as are available for the Bobcat style.
https://www.palletforks.com/tractors/john-deere-compatible-attachments/

Still, weight is weight regardless of paint color. I'm in no way saying the bobcat standard is bad, just that it is designed with heavier duty machines in mind. It is also designed with hydraulic engagement in mind as well. Once again, not bad things, but just not optimized for a small tractor.
There should be a standard for tractors under something like 40 or 50hp, and in my mind; the Deere method is the closest to that. Still not ideal, but definitely closer than the skid steer standard.

why have an engagement system capable of supporting 10,000 lift on a machine capable of less than 1,000lbs?


----------

